# NBD: Acacia Custom 6-String Bass



## MistaMarko (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey guys! Received this bad boy in the mail last week, and after finally getting some time to set it up a bit more I wanted to come give it a proper introduction! This thing sounds absolutely killer. Lots of videos coming soon!

*Acacia Custom "Gladius" 6-String:*

-34" scale
-24 frets
-Bolt-on construction
-Dual action truss rods
-Mahogany body (gloss)
-Mahogany neck (unfinished)
-Burl maple top (gloss body, unfinished headstock)
-Birdseye Maple fingerboard
-Hipshot tuners/bridge
-EMG 45JX-CS custom White pickups
-EMG BQS pre-amp system


----------



## engage757 (Feb 16, 2013)

Freaking beautiful! COngrats bro! Love that headstock!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Feb 16, 2013)

the white pickups really set this one off! Great bass


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 16, 2013)

I had been admiring this thing in the Acacia thread. It's simply stunning, especially the figure in the neck.


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 16, 2013)

Man, that looks fantastic.


----------



## areyna21 (Feb 16, 2013)

Looks really good love the wood choices.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 16, 2013)

That thing is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## engage757 (Feb 16, 2013)

One unique burl. Love how it almost flames around the neck pickup.


----------



## Kroaton (Feb 16, 2013)

Looks awesome , but why isn't the headstock glossy?


----------



## Sean1242 (Feb 16, 2013)

Beyond gorgeous. HNBD!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 16, 2013)

Fucking Wow! HNBD!


----------



## Radau (Feb 16, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## lordrcceaser (Feb 16, 2013)

That's gorgeous, I usually dislike chrome hardware but it looks great on there  HNBD!


----------



## Eclipse (Feb 16, 2013)

Splendid bass.


----------



## MistaMarko (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks guys! It's been getting some constant love since I got it in.



Kroaton said:


> Looks awesome , but why isn't the headstock glossy?



I think it was just to have a gloss/non-gloss consistency from back to front. The back of the body is gloss, so top is. Back of neck is unfinished (and back of headstock) so just kept front of it the same way.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Feb 18, 2013)

I spelt some coffee at my first glance on that top


----------



## MistaMarko (Feb 19, 2013)

Ha! Nice! I did too, was actually drinking coffee when I got the first progress picture with the clear coat sprayed.

Working on some videos this week and can hopefully post really soon!


----------



## cGoEcYk (Feb 19, 2013)

Post some vids. I am always curious about how awesome looking gear actually sounds.


----------



## MistaMarko (Feb 20, 2013)

cGoEcYk said:


> Post some vids. I am always curious about how awesome looking gear actually sounds.



Working on them now! Tossing around ideas on what songs to do, but nonetheless, will post here when they're up.


----------



## Francis978 (Feb 20, 2013)

That is an incredible top dude! 

Have fun with your amazing new bass


----------



## admaxo (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks awesome.


----------



## kevdes93 (Mar 3, 2013)

that burl is incredible...


----------



## MistaMarko (Mar 5, 2013)

cGoEcYk said:


> Post some vids. I am always curious about how awesome looking gear actually sounds.



Here you go! First one I've done, with quite a handful coming soon and being edited as I speak.


----------



## MistaMarko (Mar 10, 2013)

One more with bass by itself! Bass arrangement of "Yesterday" by The Beatles:


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Mar 10, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## carcass (Mar 14, 2013)

it is really astonishing bass and also great cover of beatles, I love it /,,/


----------



## GTBD7 (Mar 14, 2013)

that bass is the sex.... I want it!!


----------



## Nag (Mar 15, 2013)

what a nice top, I love the burl 

HNBD !


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## MistaMarko (Mar 28, 2013)

Another new video: "Battery" by Metallica (w/ intro).

I welcome anyone to 'Subscribe' to my channel if you have a YT account, doing a new vid each week. Trying to do very diverse styles/eras/genres!



and the week before (forgot to post):


----------



## MistaMarko (Aug 5, 2013)

One last video for this bass for a while so I can get a few filmed with the new Warwick...

Here's a bass play-through for one of the songs from Scale the Summit's 3rd album "The Collective".


----------

